# A pup and his blue berries



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

One of Aspen's favourite treats is blue berries. The first year we took him up north he observed us picking (and eating) wild blue berries. Since then when the berries come out, he takes the opportunity to feast when he sees us doing the same. The trick is to catch him before he eats too many


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's so clever! I always share some berries with Scout when I find a patch, but she has yet to help herself.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

His technique is pretty impressive. He puts the branch in his mouth, closes and pulls along the branch so the berries fall off but the leaves (mostly) remain. These pups are so clever, and never fail to entertain.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

We have loads of blue berries here in the summer - both my dogs learned to eat them off the bushes.

But Gibson would usually wait until I picked them, and then try and grab them out of my hands/bucket. I figure that was even smarter than picking them himself


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

AJ - Obatanga (now closed) is where he learned to eat them off the bush  Your boy was lucky to have such a luxury in his backyard!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Canadian said:


> AJ - Obatanga (now closed) is where he learned to eat them off the bush  Your boy was lucky to have such a luxury in his backyard!


Thats just a bit North of Wawa on 17? I took Gibson numerous times with us camping at Pancake Bay provincial Park, kind of in between Sault Ste Marie and Wawa on 17. Beautiful park, great dog beach. Several of the pics of Gib I posted in my memories thread were taken at that park.

Yeah, we are lucky to have the blueberries here - the soil is sandy and they like to grow around the spruce trees, just the right amount of shade/sun. 

Dogs are pretty crafty... Gib would try and get the odd raspberry too. But I would usually just pick them for him. This summer just isnt the same without him.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Yepp - that's it! It was one of our fave campgrounds away from Superior, but unfortunately the gov't closed it a few years ago. We always stay at either Pancake or Agawa for a night when we head up that way - both have great places for the dogs to run. Pukaskwa is also a fave - the driftwood beaches provide hours of entertainment (for him and us). 

We are heading back up to the north shore at the end of July for 2 weeks. I can't wait. We don't have our destinations planned yet, but we will definitely be spending half the time on the coast. 

The time will come for you to share your summers with a four legged companion again. Until then, keep sharing those memories


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

CE - PIKE & I go 2 the UP every fall - grouse & woodcock - rassberry & blue berry hunting is how we begin the morning - Dave & Luanne have a cabin on Big Brocky Lake my hosts - off the grid - produce their own electricity - PIKE knows - surf the bucket !!!!!!! my hosts - both NUT doctors ! we fit in - @ 10mo PIKE met his first moose - the UP is a slice of HeaVen - logging trails - walking trails - late fall - the flavor of B or R berries is so INTENSE !!!!! we stop at every patch we find - I love HISTORY - Luannes uncle was the commisioning Captain of the Edmund Fitizgerald - ? how cool is that !!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We haven't made it over to the Michigan side yet, but it on our list of places to visit. We're still exploring the north shore, which from what I understand is a very harsh rugged landscape compared to the Michigan coast. We will make it to Michigan to paddle and hike some day. 

I love that lake, and the power of it. Travel on it requires respect. We have a map on the wall that shows the shipwrecks over time, including the Fitzgerald. As canoeists, not kayakers, we have to be particularly careful. Many lives lost. 

That is very cool, and an impressive link to history you've got there! I love the Gordon Lightfoot song


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Canadian said:


> His technique is pretty impressive. He puts the branch in his mouth, closes and pulls along the branch so the berries fall off but the leaves (mostly) remain. ...


I'd LOVE to see a video of that! (Hint, hint)

Bob


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Bob, when we head up north at the end of the month I will try to capture it on video  I can easily snap photos of him from a bit of a distance, but when I try to take close ups all I capture is his nose as he rushes towards me ready to give kisses. The camera lens has been licked many times. It may be easier capturing berry eating though since he will be distracted!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

& the church bell rang 29 times - CE you know the rest - every year we do take a trip 2 Great Bay - a stop at Yellow Dog river 4 some fly fishing - the name says it all - into town - 1 bar is open - guy walks in - ? is that a RED BONE hound in the truck - up here 2 hound hunt BEARS !! NO a a V - bring him in - PIKE makes so many new friends - this is the life of a hunting V -if you tag along - smoked white fish from the dock in Mar - it never gets better than this !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

I just started a batch of raspberry wine. Here is Barnaby "helping" me harvest them. After a bit, he decides it's too much trouble to do it himself, and just waits for me to give him one every once and a while.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a really cute picture... but doesn't Barnaby get poked with the raspberry thorns?


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> That's a really cute picture... but doesn't Barnaby get poked with the raspberry thorns?


He must! He really only starts picking them when I am, and quits after a few. But he seems to take them really gingerly, and doesn't bother with the ones that are under leaves/behind other vines/etc. So he's developing a technique for it, I guess? ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Just returned from up north and Aspen was devastated - the blue berries were NOT ripe!! It has been unseasonably cold up north, and remained so for our vacation. Each time we encountered berry bushes Aspen's nose would hit the ground in search of ripe berries. I was able to find him a few, but certainly no feast. Sorry, no video Bob 

The last dog I fostered was a black coonhound mix (my black Vizlsa ). Her new owners sent me an e-mail while I was on vacation telling me that they found her in the backyard sitting in the middle of their raspberry bushes feasting  Reminded me of Rudolph's pup - there must be a method of removal these dogs have mastered!


----------

